# 1930 Super 38 auto



## Bmarshall (Dec 7, 2015)

Searching for info on above handgun for a family member. Serial #7713. Sold in 1930 to my father-in-laws father and handed down to him. He passed last year and mother-in-law is thinking of selling. From what I can see, it's been fired very little. 
On left slide: Colt 38 super auto with the rearing horse. Right slide: MFG Hartford CT etc....
Bluing looks great. Not sure how to post a photo here, but I do have 3-4. 
Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cidcw4 (Oct 16, 2015)

Condition, Condition, Condition. There are too many variables but depending on various factors pre-war 38 Supers usually command a premium price. My 3rd Edition Colt Firearms and Values ranges them from about $1,000 to much more, again depending on condition and other factors. I would consider investing in a Colt Factory letter that will give you some original history on the gun. Check different forums dedicated to Colts and/or 1911s. There are enough senior members who are collectors who should be able to chime in. These are fairly rare. Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want to sell it, the very best (and safest) way is through a reliable auction house, for instance Rock Island Auctions.
See: Antique & Collectors Firearms Auction - Sell Your Guns

A responsible, reliable auction house will do the research, help you to set a fair reserve price, and then help you to realize the maximum income from the gun.
Sold at retail out of a shop, the shop owner will require 33% to 50% of the sale price. The auction people take much less, and reach a much wider audience.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Contact Colt and get the "letter".

It shows original ship date and purchaser.

But it costs $$

AFS


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would find out a ball park figure offer it to M.I.L. to keep in the family for at least 1 more generation. A nice Family heirloom and a nice collectable pistol.


----------

